# To Mint or not to Mint.



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 25, 2013)

I had added mint leaves to my original batch of Skeeter P which is still fermenting. When the fermentation did not take off after 10 days I removed the mint and noticed it had oxidized considerably. Now, the Skeeter P is moving along nicely it's specific gravity is 1.020 and I would like to add the mint leaves. Should I go for?


----------



## robie (Mar 26, 2013)

Experiment, experiment, experiment! Then let us know how it goes.


----------



## moesagoodboy (Mar 26, 2013)

jimmyjames23 said:


> I had added mint leaves to my original batch of Skeeter P which is still fermenting. When the fermentation did not take off after 10 days I removed the mint and noticed it had oxidized considerably. Now, the Skeeter P is moving along nicely it's specific gravity is 1.020 and I would like to add the mint leaves. Should I go for?



You should go for it. I like to learn by others, rather than mine, mistakes. And I'm not implying that it could be a mistake. And best of luck.

Joe


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 26, 2013)

moesagoodboy said:


> You should go for it. I like to learn by others, rather than mine, mistakes. And I'm not implying that it could be a mistake. And best of luck.
> 
> Joe



Just added 15 small leaves to one of two 6 1/2 gal batches.


----------



## moesagoodboy (Mar 26, 2013)

jimmyjames23 said:


> Just added 15 small leaves to one of two 6 1/2 gal batches.



Two batches? You dah man!. Courage!


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 26, 2013)

One batch Moj-Skeeto. The other batch will be half straight pee and the last half Skeeter-Dew (with Mountain Dew for my hillbilly friends)


----------



## Polarhug (Mar 26, 2013)

Do you try to ferment the 'Dew or just backsweeten with it?


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 27, 2013)

Never made it before. I was thinking of heating "the dew" to de carbonate it and use it as a backsweetener. 
I'll test it on the hill folk first...making sure its acceptable to their palette. Lol


----------



## seth8530 (Mar 27, 2013)

Mooree mint!!! ( :


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 27, 2013)

Gonna hold off on more mint until it finishes fermenting. There's a very strong mint aroma coming from the carboy. 5 sprigs should be enough for now. I will wait until Its done and add to taste. 
The lemon is turning the mint leaves brown.


----------



## seth8530 (Mar 27, 2013)

Means all the nice oil from the mint leaves is leaving and going elsewhere... Hopefully the wine (;


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 27, 2013)

I think it's gone airborne. Smells like a unicorn farted in here.


----------

